# Dunn Edwards or Benjamin Moore



## NollBrosPainting (Nov 21, 2012)

Which is better Dunn Edwards or Benjamin Moore?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That's like asking whats better to cut in sash windows. A chip brush or a nice picasso 2" sash brush..

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> That's like asking whats better to cut in sash windows. A chip brush or a nice picasso 2" sash brush..
> 
> Pat


What's a dun edward?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What's a dun edward?


Used to be good many years ago, not sure what happened but it just went down hill fast.

It's a paint brand here in California and and a few other states.

Pat


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

NollBrosPainting said:


> Which is better Dunn Edwards or Benjamin Moore?


Sherwin Williams


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I dunn-o


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Hands down Ben Moore , Dunn Edwards , even though we use a lot of Dunn Edwards , Ben never let me down

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dunn is a has-Benned.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Word on the street is ppg is going to buy dunns. I heard within 2 years

....


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Word on the street is ppg is going to buy dunns. I heard within 2 years
> 
> ....


Sure hope they don't get rid of the orange tape - just as good as blue but half the cost.

Pat


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> Dunn is a has-Benned.


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

*Dunn Edwards or Benjamin Moore*

Have never used Dunn and use Benjamin Moore for most of my interior work and never had problems with their paints.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

benBem Ben super spec out does them all

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

While painting today using a true value line I thought of a good topic about the merits of cheaper paint. I'm not feeling verbose tonight so you guys will have to wait on the edges of your seats.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

alanbarrington said:


> benBem Ben super spec out does them all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk[/QUOTE
> 
> only you could say it that way:laughing:


----------



## Greg Mrakich (Apr 19, 2010)

Dunn Edwards was crap 13 years ago when I left California, and is still terrible I would guess. Benjamin Moore is light years ahead in every way.


----------

